#  > WEBSHOP en NIEUWE ARTIKELEN >  > WEBSHOP >  >  Showtec Pixel sky pro dj 2x1m black cloth, p187,5 incl case & controller

## admin

Pixel Sky Pro Dj

2x1m Black Cloth, P187,5 incl case & controller

 Molton fabric with velcro
 Including powerbox, DMX controller and carrying bag
 30 Pre-programmed patterns
 DMX, auto & sound control

 The Pixel sky pro Dj is a 2,2x1m image curtain which has the perfect size to decorate a Dj booth. The curtain is finished with velcro and the package also includes a velcro tape to mount on any surface. It has super bright RGB leds which can display amazing patterns and flows. It can operate in auto-run mode, sound active mode but also by DMX. 30 preset programs/patterns are stored in an included SD card. Pre-programmed patterns can be selected by a LCD control panel and set in your desired running speed. In sound mode, preset patterns are activated randomly by the music. Pixel sky Pro DJ is made from flame retardant heavy duty molton.

Specifications
Curtain
Curtain material: Flame retardant molton
Curtain size: 2200 x 1000 mm
Light source: 220 pcs 5mm super bright RGB LEDs
LED lifetime: 80,000 hours
Data connector: 4-pin
Curtain color: Black
Curtain net weight: 4.0 kg

Controller (incl powerbox)
Control: DMX, Auto, Sound
Program: 30 patterns with speed and strobe control
DMX channels: 8
DMX connector: 3P XLR
Data connector: 4-pole
Controller color: Matt black 
Input voltage: 100-240V AC 50/60Hz
Input connector: IEC
Power consumption: 52W max.
Controller box size: 265 x 178 x 61 mm (LxWxH)
Net weight: 1.2 kg
Lees meer over de Showtec Pixel sky pro dj 2x1m black cloth, p187,5 incl case & controller

----------

